

New Zealand Government Announces That Software Will No Longer Be Patentable - notmyname
http://www.forbes.com/sites/reuvencohen/2013/05/08/new-zealand-government-announces-that-software-will-no-longer-be-patentable/

======
e3pi
Looks like Richard Stallman wins again this week.

